# Some pics/Videos of Plowing



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well finaly took time for photos and videos from 1-29-2013 Storm
have 5 videos to post up and few pics
First Video 




And a Photo


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like a nice slushy mess.... Trucks look good though.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is another Video I loaded up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike6256;1583311 said:


> Looks like a nice slushy mess.... Trucks look good though.


Yes it was a mess We got 1 '' of sleetmix with snow That turned in to about 2'' of slush Started at 4am stop at 9am Then started at 10.30 am snowing again stop I think 3pm Then wind started blow 30-40mph I think this time we got around 2''


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is one


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

what brand of bed is on your white truck?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Why does it sound like you are driving a 1985 school bus


----------



## Mcdunn (Sep 14, 2011)

You have got to be plowing in either 4Low or its a manual?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

KTLawnCo;1586179 said:


> what brand of bed is on your white truck?


Its a home made one made it last winter


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mcdunn;1586454 said:


> You have got to be plowing in either 4Low or its a manual?


Its a 5 speed its in high side but I'm in 2wd and my window is down you hearing blade grinding on the pavement
Backing up Runs 3k rpm and running 15mph 
How fast do you need to go to plow snow


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

MatthewG;1586217 said:


> Why does it sound like you are driving a 1985 school bus


Probably because he isn't wearing sunglasses and videoing himself while plowing like the other Kool Kidz Do.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here one MPV and my 9.2 Boss 
Plowing out a dock area at a factory





I do wear sunglasses


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

your truck pics came up on a Western post on facebook.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

V_Scapes;1587015 said:


> your truck pics came up on a Western post on facebook.


Yes my duaghter posted there and funny part is she first posted my MPV on a Boss Facebook and its still there ob the Boss site :laughing:


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Wet heavy slushy crap!!!! we got the same here today. just got back home. cars every where so im going back for clean up when the close at 5. Thumbs Up


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Antlerart06;1587010 said:


> Here one MPV and my 9.2 Boss
> Plowing out a dock area at a factory
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that !! 

Have you ever dusted off your dashboard or gauge cluster?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Dog D;1587125 said:


> I just noticed that !!
> 
> Have you ever dusted off your dashboard or gauge cluster?


O yes when I cant see how fast Im going:laughing:
Its work truck not my daily driver So it dont stay clean inside as much I want it to be My biggest concren is keeping clean is the outside
It will get all cleaned up once starts warming up When the snow plows and Vbox are put up for summer time truck inside will be cleaned up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

you sold me, I need a vee with wings


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

alldayrj;1587405 said:


> you sold me, I need a vee with wings


I have a set for mine but Dont run them much My route this year has more tighter areas more drivethrus at fast food places and banks Since I lost 2 drivers and Im doing more small lots vs my bigger lots


----------

